# clexane refridgerated



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi

I just picked up my drugs from asda. I asked whether the ovitrelle and gonal-f had been kept refridgerated and was told that everything had been fridged. At home now and unpacking and I notice the clexane says store below 25, do not refridgerate?

Will my clexane now be useless and where do I stand with the pharmacy if it is?

I dropped off the prescription on sat, so assume it was delivered on mon/tues to the pharmacy and has be refridgerated since then.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Did the pharmacist tell you that everything had been in the fridge or was it the assistant that handed it out? You would need to clarify this with the Pharmacy and ask to speak with the person that dispensed your medication.


Clexane should not be stored in a fridge. If it has been it will have to be discarded and a fresh supply obtained. The Pharmacy should replace this for you if it was stored incorrectly by them. You'll need to discuss with them though.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks maz, it was the pharmacist who said it had all been fridged when I collected it! BUT when I phoned them to query after reading the packaging she said it was only the gonal-f and crinone that was fridged so I guess I have to believe her change in story. Bit concerned but not much I can do as I assume there is no way to prove it one way or the other.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Whoops..gonal-f and ovitrelle that had been fridged I mean.


----------

